
2019 US GHG emissions fall 2.1% in early estimates - ajcolella
https://climatelist.io/blog/us-emissions-fell-2-percent-in-2019/
======
jerome-jh
Mostly due to global economy slowing down. That's the main driving force
behind emissions.

